# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  3 Germa.....

## laura..

Postuesi pare jep 3 GERMA 
ata qe vijne mbrapa  i duhet te gjej 3 fjale
 qe kane pak a shume lidhje me njera-tjetren dhe me pas te japin 3 germat e veta..



MSJ......

----------


## erla07

mesoj,studjoj,jetoj......

ALK

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*arome,lirim,kundermim

JTK*

----------


## Si-hanA

Jetoj...Takoj...Kerkoj

DSHA

----------


## laura..

dashuroj shpresoj aroj
 KMP

----------


## 2043

kalo mire pacim
ufo

----------


## laura..

ufo je vet:P

----------


## laura..

ufo fenomen ora
mik

----------


## B@Ne

Miqesi, ironi, kerkim 

MSN  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## illyrian rex

Miresi, Sinqeritet, Ndihmese

Zh,nj,ll  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tetovarja87

zhurme,njelloj,llamba



tdsh

----------


## B@Ne

Tmerr, dashuri, shqetesim

 ABC

----------


## illyrian rex

armik, besnik, cinik

gj, xh, dh

----------


## B@Ne

Gjelberim, Xhuxh  :ngerdheshje: , Dhurim

VMF

----------


## tetovarja87

vallezim...melodi...femer......

z.l.t

----------


## illyrian rex

vlere, moral, fitore

th, y, ë

----------


## B@Ne

> vallezim...melodi...femer......
> 
> z.l.t


zë, lule, toke




> vlere, moral, fitore
> 
> th, y, ë


Thurje, ylber, ëmbelsire 


ç, K,LL

----------


## Enii

cakalli ... behet gje sikur ti permbledh ne nje fjal ...

P , K , Q

----------


## tetovarja87

cokollat,karamel,llokum............

pellumbeshe,karajfile,qiell
rr,q,e

----------


## illyrian rex

çekiç, kepuce, llokum

n,e,m

----------

